# Play boat suggestions?



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

If you loved the star why even look anywhere else? They don't get much better than that. Rock Star maybe?

WS project x ain't too bad either.


----------



## debster48pagosa (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah, I figure the Star will be the best playboat for me; thought I'd see what other playboats women like.
Don't think I'm interested in the Rockstar...too specialized.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

just a quick thought about the rockstar and star series. I think that the rockstar has a more even voloume between the bow and the stern. making it easyer to cartwheel and flat spin.

If loops are a trick you want to do, maybe the star with or with out an over thruster.

they both loop well, i think you might like a rockstar better, try one if you can. The seat is raised higher in the rockstar, you can swap out any number of seat bags for a lower fit, but you might like the idea of sitting up higher.

my.02, just a thought.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

You know what, the old school LL Skip might be an option for you. The Skip is my all time favorite play boat on the wave/hole but my all time most hated for comfort. Love/hate! You just might fit in a skip. idk, just a thought.


----------



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

Check out the new Dagger Jitsu as well, a lot of people seem to like it even better than the new Star series. We've got all sizes in the new Star and Jitsu series available for demo. We'll also be doing free demos at Santa Rita during Animas River Days this weekend. Stop by and check both out!


----------



## debster48pagosa (Apr 17, 2006)

That sounds like a great idea, 4-corners! I will be there this w/end to Demo!


----------



## debster48pagosa (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for that info! I should try out a Rockstar.


----------



## brenda (Aug 10, 2008)

I am the exact size as you and absolutely LOVE my star. Tried the rock star and didn't like it much at all, but if you get a chance to try one you might think differently.


----------



## debster48pagosa (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for the info! My guess is I wouldn't like it much either. I'm hoping to demo a Dagger Jitsu in the next couple days. I did demo the new Star; the new Star has a broader bow to catch more water for vertical. I liked it very much!


----------



## ccgornjak (Sep 2, 2011)

If you plan on running rivers more than playboating, I suggest the Star. Rockstar's stern is pretty squirrely in bigger water, but it's amazing for playboating. Even the 2010 star would be awesome.


----------



## green.zorak (Jul 13, 2010)

I am afraid to demo the jitsu because from what I hear its an amazing boat and sounds perfect, but I am not in the market for a new boat $. Since you are, definitely take advantage of the opportunity. Otherwise, I suggest a molan over a star. It has much better speed for running rivers and is easy to manuever with out much effort.


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

Try the jitsu it is sick


----------



## hankgoodman (Jul 8, 2013)

The jitsu is basically the same as the star series. It has less volume in the back and is sliceier than the rockstar. But I would definitely go with a star. They are a older model of boat but just as good and you can get them for way cheaper


----------



## ApericotBlossom (Sep 23, 2011)

I just got a Project X and I loove it. I've been in a Star and a Rockstar and think the Project X is more comfortable and a better ride for me.


----------

